# Sunglasses for smaller face



## PixelPaul (Sep 30, 2004)

Are there any makes or models of sunglasses designed especially for smaller faces. Any "average" size pair just looks huge on me. Looking for something reasonably priced, say around $50. Thanks.


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a more narrow face and my all time favorite pair have been Gatorz Radiators. Amazing glasses. Unfortunately they are about $110... and mine got crushed by a trailer full of bikes. =/

On a tighter budget I had to go for novelty shop pair of sunglasses which I am surprised with. They fit well and for, I think, $17 they are worth it for sure. 

Very few glasses look decent on my mug, so out of the 100's of options of cheepo pairs you're likely to find some good ones for you.


----------



## Whitexc (Feb 11, 2012)

I have some Suncloud shades made by Scott. They are pretty nice, light and polarized. I paid $45 for them. My favorite doogans are from Walmart. They are amber lens shooting glasses with a black frame. I love them and have like ten pair.....cuz they are $5! Get something you won't mind losing or ruining. Good luck.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Sure. Many manufacturers include what size face each pair of glasses is recommended for. Unfortunately, many distributors don't include that info in their product descriptions because it could limit sales. If you're interested in a particular brand, you could try calling them directly or calling their distributor and see if they have a catalog on hand.


----------



## bike_lvr (Mar 30, 2005)

The classic "Small Face" sunglasses are the Smith Toasters. Also, Oakley has an "Asian fit" in some of their line. I believe these are designed for smaller faces as well.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

bike_lvr said:


> The classic "Small Face" sunglasses are the Smith Toasters.


agreed - narrow face/head here and the toasters are the ticket. i've had mine since they were introduced years and years ago. great glasses. they are more $ than the op wanted to spend but they include multiple lenses and are worth the investment imo. deals can be found online.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Oakley Minute 2.0 are for a small face. I bought a pair and returned them b/c they were too small. Not too sure you can find even a non-polarized for 50 bucks though.


----------



## Tikes (Mar 3, 2012)

Tifosi Wisp... Decent color options... Interchangeable lenses. I forget the cost but they are a price sensitive brand. I have 2 pairs and will buy another when I get into town. Also your local bike shop should have catalog that shows the sizing regarding a smaller vs larger fit.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

+1 on Smith Slider Toasters. Mine look good even on my 3 yr old son.


----------

